

What the fuck is my wearables strategy? - jaybna
http://whatthefuckismywearablestrategy.com/

======
solox3
{Object} that {verbs} when {problem}

Unlike other projects built using the WTF Engine, this one actually produces
sound ideas because the wearables sector is such an opportunity right now.

PAIR OF TRAINERS THAT CHIMES WHEN YOU BURN 100 CALORIES

WATCH THAT TREMBLES WHEN YOU LEAVE THE IRON ON

PAIR OF SHOES THAT FLASHES WHEN IT'S SUNNY OUTSIDE

